# living water



## Preach (Dec 12, 2004)

Who or what is the living water of John chapter four? Thanks.


----------



## daveb (Dec 12, 2004)

I believe that "living water" is a reference to the Holy Spirit. The Spirit is the one who gives us life, maintains that life and gives us growth.


----------

